# ’06 Grand Prix of Sonoma



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sears Point GP

IndyCar Practice pics

http://www.indycar.com/multimedia/photos/gallery.php?series_id=1&event_id=517&eventDate=2006-08-25


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sears Point Track Map

http://www.indycar.com/schedule/?event_id=50

http://www.infineonraceway.com/raceway_info/about_infineon_raceway/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sears Point Qualifying

Scott Dixon, Target Chip Ganassi Racing _ 1:17.034

Marco Andretti, Andretti Green Racing _ 1:17.083

Helio Castroneves, Marlboro Team Penske _ 1:17.213

http://www.indycar.com/grid/

Sears Point pics

http://www.indycar.com/multimedia/photos/gallery.php?series_id=1&event_id=519&eventDate=2006-08-26


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sears Point Race

1. Marco Andretti, Andretti Green Racing

2. Dario Franchitti, Andretti Green Racing

3. Vitor Meira, Panther Racing

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=230604&FS=IRL

Sears Point Race pics

http://www.indycar.com/multimedia/photos/gallery.php?series_id=1&event_id=522&eventDate=2006-08-27


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

Second only to Danica winning, Marco winning is what the IRL wants/needs. A little name recognition goes a long way. He did drive a smooth race and looked very poised and impressive.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Robsa said:


> Second only to Danica winning, Marco winning is what the IRL wants/needs. A little name recognition goes a long way. He did drive a smooth race and looked very poised and impressive.


Marco is ready for Formula 1.


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

MCSL said:


> Marco is ready for Formula 1.


The kids 19. I think a few more years of driving IRL will get him ready to jump to the top of racing. Of course I'm talking about NASCAR.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sears Point Reports

http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060828/FREE/60828008/1017/FREE

http://www.andrettigreenracing.com/


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

IRL = :jack:


----------

